

So is the universe made of tiny springs, or isn’t it? - sprachspiel
http://gravityandlevity.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/so-is-the-universe-made-of-tiny-springs-or-isnt-it/

======
PixelRobot
Short answer: Nobody really knows.

